# Habe Probleme bei dem Bootloader :-(

## linjunky

also wenn man

grub-install /dev/hda

in die Kosole eingibt, dann springt er auf die nÃ¤chste Zeile und macht nichts mehr

http://www.geocities.com/nemoxadow/Screenshot2.png

Und wenn ich ihn ohne cd laufen lassen will

dann bringt er die meldung

Filesystem couldn't be fixed

Kann mir bitte da jemand helfen

Danke

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

emerge grub doch einfach. Mach einfach ein emerge sys-boot/grub. Das sollte dir den aktuellen Grub kompilieren.

Versuchs mal mit emerge sys-boot/grub und dann das howto hier befolgen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## linjunky

ging leider wieder nicht   :Sad: 

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Was ging denn nicht? Poste  bitte mal die Fehlermeldung.

Was mich interessieren würde. Bist du grad dabei gentoo zu installieren oder hast du gentoo schon lauffertig installiert? Laut deinem Screenshot hast du ja schon ne grafische Oberfläche laufen.

Hast du die Installation von gentoo mit dem howto von gentoo.org gemacht ? 

EDIT: Falls es gar net klappen sollte nimm einfach Lilo.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!Last edited by cHeFr0cKaH on Thu Feb 22, 2007 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Mach's halt manuell:

```
grub

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

Siehe auch das Handbuch

----------

## linjunky

das gibt er bei mir aus

(chroot) livecd gentoo # grub-install /dev/hda

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

sed: can't read /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory

grep: /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory

/dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.

(chroot) livecd gentoo #

----------

## linjunky

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Mach's halt manuell:
> 
> ```
> grub
> 
> ...

 

hab ich auch schon versucht

trotzdem bringt er beim booten die meldung

Filesystem coldn't be fixed

und ich kann nicht in die 

/boot/grub/device.map

datei schreiben 

das ist irgendwie kommisch. das ich als root nicht in die Datei schreiben kann

Ich meine jetzt mit nano -w /boot/grub/device.map

----------

## slick

 *linjunky wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Mach's halt manuell:
> 
> ```
> grub
> 
> ...

 

Wo bzw. wann genau bringt er diese Fehlermeldung? Sofort bei Laden des Bootmanager oder erst nachdem der Kernel "durchgelaufen" ist? Kannst ggf. einen "Screenshot" mit einer Digikam machen?

----------

## linjunky

Ok der macht jetzt beim Filesystem doch weiter

http://us.share.geocities.com/nemoxadow/IMG_0418.JPG

(wenn er auf der geocitiesseite landet, einfach in die adresszeile und nochmal enter drücken müsste dann gehen)

Hat er dann später keine Probleme mehr damit?

Auf jedenfall komm ich nicht mehr rein weil ich irgendwie das Passwort nicht weiss

----------

## Max Steel

sry, hab schwachsinn geschrieben, aber wennde dein rootpasswd vergessen hast ist alles zu spät.

Außer du hast dein User-passwd noch, und du hast dir alle sudorechte zugeschrieben, also kannst sudo ohne passwd ausführen.

Dann würd ich mal hurtig

```
# sudo passwd
```

ausführen.

----------

## slick

Max Steel ich denke er meint das Root-Passwort, sonst würde er (gemäß Screenshot) nicht bis zum Login kommen

linjunky siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-516493.html

----------

## linjunky

danke bin jetzt in der shell  :Smile:  funktioniert alles

jetzt fehlt nur noch die grafische Oberfläche  :Smile:  hehe

----------

## Klaus Meier

grub-install funktioniert nicht in einer chroot Umgebung. Da muss man vorher grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab machen.

----------

## slick

Hatte er, siehe erste Screenshot, ich vermute eine Dateisystemproblem, was jetzt wohl gelöst ist.

----------

## Ampheus

Es lag soweit ich weiß am Kernel. Hatte ihmper ICQ geholfen und nachdem er einiges am Dateisystem geändert hatt, ging es.

----------

